# TO Kayak or NOT to kayak



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

A few years ago i sprained my ankle pretty bad. Took a few years to get back on my feet. In those few years i really missed getting out on the water. I have 2 john boats but i have a hard time carrying them to the waters edge... i like i used to do... I dont have a trailer for either boat and doubt i will buy one anytime soon.. 

So ive been considering a kayak! And i dont know nothing about nothing! I seen kayaks u sit in and kayaks you sit on! I seen various shapes and sizes. Ive seen some with trolling motors and some with only row power. Ive seen some with storage options and many without.

I wanna go fishing primarily with my first kayak. What does most kayakers pack along their fishing trip on the water? What is essential when buying a kayak for fishing? 

I know i could just go buy the cheapest one and figure it out but figured someone might care to comment and give some advice that a new kayaker might not consider.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

See if you can find a place that will let you demo some kayaks.

My first kayak was a Sit-In and I hated it. I had it for a couple years before I sold it. I loved the fish I caught out of it but it was so uncomfortable, i got to the point I hated using it. I would not suggest buying the cheapest kayak. Cheap kayaks have cheap seats and if you're fishing all day, you don't want a cheap seat.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

It doesn't take much to outfit a kayak. Rod holders, a net or fish grips, and your tackle. I take two small Plano 3600 boxes and 3 rods. You could add a fish finder too. Just like the previous post, stay clear of the cheap yaks. They are uncomfortable and the hulls tend to be a bit thin. Also, don't cheap out on a paddle. Go for a fiberglass or carbon. They are lighter and you will not tire out as quickly. 
You could also make or buy a cart instead of carrying it to the waters edge.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> See if you can find a place that will let you demo some kayaks.
> 
> My first kayak was a Sit-In and I hated it. I had it for a couple years before I sold it. I loved the fish I caught out of it but it was so uncomfortable, i got to the point I hated using it. I would not suggest buying the cheapest kayak. Cheap kayaks have cheap seats and if you're fishing all day, you don't want a cheap seat.


Demo kayaks! Yes! I never even thought about this possibility! I'm gonna contact a few places I know that rent out kayaks and will make note of which kayaks I liked the most. I feel kinda silly I didn't think of this myself lol but that's exactly why I asked! TYVM BuckeyeFishinNut



whitey7 said:


> It doesn't take much to outfit a kayak. Rod holders, a net or fish grips, and your tackle. I take two small Plano 3600 boxes and 3 rods. You could add a fish finder too. Just like the previous post, stay clear of the cheap yaks. They are uncomfortable and the hulls tend to be a bit thin. Also, don't cheap out on a paddle. Go for a fiberglass or carbon. They are lighter and you will not tire out as quickly.
> You could also make or buy a cart instead of carrying it to the waters edge.


Great info Whitey7 If you decided to keep some fish how do kayakers hold em? Stringer? With limited space I don't see folks bringing a cooler along. And maybe I've watched too many ocean kayaker videos lol. But do any freshwater fish pull you around? Do kayakers use an anchor? I really have no clue but very interested in getting back in the water as opposed to on the banks near the water.



Lundy said:


>


Lundy! Lmao that's a great video! That is me but bald and a bit less umm.. Helpless and flamboyant lol

Thank you all for commenting I think I will have a kayak before the season ends I gotta save up all my pennies


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

If anything I hope you see from the video how important it is to have your life jacket on securely. That guy might be dead if he was in deeper water.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

If anything I hope you see from the video how important it is to have your life jacket on securely. That guy might be dead if he was in deeper water.


----------



## MasterBaiterIMeanBasser (Oct 4, 2014)

Mickey said:


> If anything I hope you see from the video how important it is to have your life jacket on securely. That guy might be dead if he was in deeper water.


Yup I got that for sure. I'm a decent swimmer but crazy things happen sometimes.


----------



## mountainbikingrn (Mar 24, 2010)

I know a few guys on here have mentioned that one of the Cleveland area shops has a kayak demo day. Also read somewhere that they do the same in Columbus. I have never been to one, but someone can probably chime in. 
I have a 10' Old Town Otter that was my original kayak. Still use it when the rivers have higher flows, but it is not comfortable enough to sit in all day. I got a Feel Free Lure 11.5' sit on top a few years ago. The seat in the Feelfree has various heights which saves your back and legs when fishing all day. It is big enough to take a crate of tackle, 3 rods, fish finder, safety gear, and lunch comfortably. It is also wide enough to get in and out without beaching and I stand up and fly fish from it on lakes. I usually fish for steelhead or troll for near shore eyes on Erie on calm days. 
As everyone else stated try a few out and you get what you pay for. Most importantly get yourself a kayak specific life jacket (doesn't have foam where your lower back is in contact with seat).


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I going to disagree with most of what said here. Everyone is different. Get what type of kayak suits you and your type of fishing and your wallet.
BuckeyeFishinnut was right to say try out several different brands and types. What type to get depends on how and where you fish, your age, back status, your weight plus the weight of your kayak with your ankle and how you plan on transporting it.
I have two kayaks and both are cheap sit inside. In fact I prefer my cheap $199 sun dolphin for my style of fishing. I fish back water areas and I can drag it through the woods, flip it over a guard rail or drag it up and down a dam face and not worry about my prima donna $1500 kayak with all the mods equipped with better electronics than my boat.
Are you going to have to lift that heavy sit on top overhead and put it on your car rack or do you have a truck that you can slap it in the back of the bed and tie it off?
Do you have a garage to store it in?
Are you going to have to buy or make a trailer for your kayak?
Are you 350lbs or are you 150lbs dripping wet?

Last year I fished from my boat mostly till about mid-June when I switched over to my kayak for fishing 3 or 4 days a week. I was fishing mostly electric only and places where boats and bigger heavier kayaks cannot reach or was waaay to far to paddle to. I just slapped it over a guardrail or dragged it down a footpath and was good to go. And I was fishing in it through mid-December too. I prefer a sit inside for the cold water months rather than be exposed on a sit on top.

A search in the kayak forum will answer many of your questions.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/search/4192947/?q=pics+your+kayak&o=date&c[node]=81


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh that video from Lundy was just wrong. That "guy" had no business being on any body of water. He couldn't even click his life jacket strap. I'm not sure if it was for real or just a comedy video.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

The best advice is don't commit to anything right now. Find a place that will let you demo different models; find something you like. Then look at your budget and how much you're willing to spend. Then explore your available options. Important variables to consider is the weight of the kayak (this one is sadly overlooked by many); how you plan to haul the kayak (car top, trailer? These cost money too!); how you plan to get it on and off your car top if that's how you plan to haul it; use of a fish finder; seat comfort; ease of doing modifications; storage capacity; your fitness level and for what type of water you plan to fish (lakes, large rivers, streams, ocean?). You can spend as much or as little as you want depending on the level of performance and comfort you expect. As an experience kayak fisherman, kayak fishing is simply not comfortable after fishing 3 to 4 hours - no matter how much you're willing to spend. But, I'd find something you can hack for at least a few hours. I personally found the sit on tops more comfortable, and the relatively cheap & thin Cabela's brand SOT kayak fit my comfort and fishing needs for a weekend warrior who fishes both lakes and small rivers. I've had it for 4 years, no issues, no damages and caught loads of fish.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

Dude where and what you gonna fish for john boat says lake, kayak says river, personally I have tried both and like my canoes better, stand up on shallow rivers, easy step out, see better than sitting in a kayak, more storge for coolers, bring multiple rods


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a pair of el-cheapo sit insides and love them for what we do. Like anything else there is a broad range of styles and sizes and prices. Mine, sun dolphins, were black Friday sale specials (I have maybe $200 into each of them (boat, PFD, seat bottom pad, rod holders, dry box, safety whistle..). We have used them on ponds and inland reservoirs, streams, and even Lake Erie (close to shore in fair conditions). They are light and stow inside my camper fairly easily for transport.

I am in recovery from a broken ankle (both bones, surgery with a plate and screws)....can't wait to get back out & am hoping my ankle recovers 90% by May. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Had ORIF ankle surgery in January 1984. The stuff they used then is archaic compared to today's technology. Was back on feet by end of February and was skating (hockey) in April. Just be mobile. That sucker can tighten us fast.


----------



## Jhart (Feb 10, 2016)

Would you have any interest in trading a kayak for one of those jon boats


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Kayak Comparisons. This guy tries them out for you.--Tim


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive been kayak fishing for a couple years now, its extremely fun, but poses its own set of challenges. From my experience, go for stabily over anything else. You cant have any fun or enjoy fishing if you constantly feel like your about to take a dive. Ive never paddled one, but Ive constantly heard that feelfree makes great, stable fishing kayaks. Me personally, i love my Nucanoe.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

From reading the posts, it looks like members that like the cheaper kayaks also have other water craft. Because the cheap ones are light they can get them in hard to reach spots. I would say that if a kayak is going to your main mode of fishing...you should get the best your budget affords. Preferably with a sit up seat. It makes all the difference at the end of a long day.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I had a Ocean kayak trident 11 for 6yrs and sold it a couple years ago. It was a great lil yak. Bought a 14ft kaboat last year and put a 9.9 on it. I do love this lil rig for run and gun fishing with two people. It packs up into the car nicely and is pretty quick on the water. Well, after I received that stimulus check, I just placed an order for the Feelfree Lure 10v2 to fish portage lakes before work. I needed something quick to unload and load on the Rav, good stability and a comfortable seat. Hopefully it arrives soon so I can get out and hammer some slabs. Gonna either mount the hummingbird 899si or the Garmin 43cv plus on it. I’ll also modify the lil mini trolling motor to mount on the rear where the rudder would go. Pretty excited to try this yak after watching all the videos on stability. Stand up and fish is a huge plus because I couldn’t do it in the Trident 11.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The muskie in teh photo pulled me up river against the current. It was a scratch my head moment for certain.


MasterBaiterIMeanBasser said:


> But do any freshwater fish pull you around?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been kayak fishing for about 25 years now. The best advice is try before you buy. Look for something stable and comfortable first, then for "accessories and stuff" next. 
I've pwned multiple sit ins, multiple sit on tops, canoes, paddle boards, jon boats...
Today, my favorites are a GOOD canoe that is stable and maneuverable. And an inflatable paddle board. They are both go anywhere do anything type of fishing craft. 
And I know an inflatable SUP sounds like a crazy option. It is most definitely not. 
Here's the one I use. I add a "Larry Chair" to it, strap it down, and paddle with a 260cm double blade.
https://halagear.com/products/hala-fame-inflatable-sup-board


----------

